# In this thread the FFAs put clothes on MasterShake



## MasterShake (Jan 8, 2011)

Kinda seeing what the hip young ladies of this board like to see on a guy, and this assembly of "outfits" Casual Male puts together from time to time seems like a convenient way to gauge said interests. 

http://www.casualmale.com/store/en_...=cat700214&cm_sp=Monetate-_-Product-_-Outfits

(There's a second page with three more outfits.)

So, anything strike any FFA fancy out there???? The screen tee and team ones are probably my standard current 'style', the polo one closest to what I wear for work.

PS: You can use my picture thread to get an idea of what I look like when picturing me in these outfits.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75748


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 8, 2011)

Also, I need someone to wash me. I can't quite reach that tricky spot in the middle of my back.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 8, 2011)

Please form a line for the chance to wipe my ass for me. With such high unemployment these days, I'm doing you a favor.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 8, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Also, I need someone to wash me. I can't quite reach that tricky spot in the middle of my back.





Paquito said:


> Please form a line for the chance to wipe my ass for me. With such high unemployment these days, I'm doing you a favor.



Plz get yr own thredz k thx bye.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 9, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Also, I need someone to wash me. I can't quite reach that tricky spot in the middle of my back.



:wubu:i will:wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 9, 2011)

JulieD said:


> :wubu:i will:wubu:



Awwwwwwwww Yeaaaaaaah!


----------



## Melian (Jan 9, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> So, anything strike any FFA fancy out there???? The screen tee and team ones are probably my standard current 'style', the polo one closest to what I wear for work.



For leisure....I hate them all, although somehow I feel my opinion is not very valuable in this instance 

3-piece suits look good on basically everyone, but when is it ever formal enough for that?


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 9, 2011)

Melian said:


> For leisure....I hate them all, although somehow I feel my opinion is not very valuable in this instance
> 
> 3-piece suits look good on basically everyone, but when is it ever formal enough for that?



it's true, only lawyers and the mafia can pull off a 3-piece unless you're at a wedding...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, Casual Male seems to think big guys only go to tailgate parties, yachting in the Hamptons or hunting in the English countryside. WTF? Like Melian, I'm not a fan of most of the ensembles assembled. But I will say that personally, I think people tend to look best in what suits them/who they are. So, if you're more conservative, polo and khakis, biker guy, leather jacket and jeans, outdoorsy, jeans and flannel, etc. Of course, everyone can wear more than one style, but in general people always look best in what they're comfortable in in my opinion. 

I will make one blanket generalization.....I wish they would stop selling gathered bottom sweaters (and sweatshirts) to everyone. I think those things should drape, with the gathered bottom it all looks so bunched up and is not flattering in my opinion on any size or gender. But apparently I have been outvoted by the fashion industry and their return to 1980s Ralph Lauren stuff.  Honestly, based on that page, it looks like Gordon Gekko and Curt Cobain are fighting for the soul of men's fashion.

One more thing, I was totally bummed that this thread didn't contain paper dolls or colorforms of you for us to actually put the clothes on. What can I say, I'm a big child.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah Im a jeans and Tshirt guy, but I feel like I should dress better. Being fluffy, I wondr if I look like a kid/a hobo dressed that way.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 9, 2011)

Dont want to look like a bum.


----------



## agouderia (Jan 9, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Wow, Casual Male seems to think big guys only go to tailgate parties, yachting in the Hamptons or hunting in the English countryside. WTF? Like Melian, I'm not a fan of most of the ensembles assembled. But I will say that personally, I think people tend to look best in what suits them/who they are. So, if you're more conservative, polo and khakis, biker guy, leather jacket and jeans, outdoorsy, jeans and flannel, etc. Of course, everyone can wear more than one style, but in general people always look best in what they're comfortable in in my opinion.
> 
> I will make one blanket generalization.....I wish they would stop selling gathered bottom sweaters (and sweatshirts) to everyone. I think those things should drape, with the gathered bottom it all looks so bunched up and is not flattering in my opinion on any size or gender. But apparently I have been outvoted by the fashion industry and their return to 1980s Ralph Lauren stuff.  Honestly, based on that page, it looks like Gordon Gekko and Curt Cobain are fighting for the soul of men's fashion.
> 
> One more thing, I was totally bummed that this thread didn't contain paper dolls or colorforms of you for us to actually put the clothes on. What can I say, I'm a big child.



105% agree to everything stated above .... down to the paper dolls!

But cannot resist throwing in my personal 0.02$ regarding male fashion advice:

- Huge prints on t-shirts are a no-go for any human being above the age of 5 who would like to be taken seriously.

- Dark shirt/lighter pants are almost always the second best option - in most cases it's much more flattering and dressier to have a shirt a few hues lighter than pants (especially since your pictures suggest you are on the blond side). Seriously surprised they present the former so extensively in a fashion catalogue. Same goes for the black/navy shirt - is either totally hot or awful. Get someone who's fashion taste and opinion you trust to check that with you IRL.

- Shoes! Sneakers are awful ... and there is such a thing as sexy male shoes ! (Budapester style, also in the more robust country version or the classical Italian 40'ies style à la Humphrey bogart) Men who wear a great shoe-sock combination are a rare and underappreciated species.

- If you're not the tie type, flaunt it! There's nothing wrong with a nice button-down or even dress-shirt with a sports coat or suit - invest some time in finding nice combinations that you really feel good in. 

- I confess a weak-spot for waist-coats ... a well cut one can make the most of a cute tummy .... especially without the suit jacket ... swoon...

- Find jeans that bring out the best shape of your backside, no hanging trouser seat please - how are we supposed to get the best view???


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 9, 2011)

i would so rock the dude abides shirt


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 9, 2011)

I like Black Shirt 2, Polo Ralph Lauren, Dark Wash Denim, Top Trends, and Nautica with out the sweater.


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't know why people think khaki pants are so wonderful. I've seen one too many naturalist shows to associate them with anything but wildlife interpreters.

The second black shirt is really nice, and think having that same style in a sky or darker blue would be aces. I also have a soft spot for Henley shirts, as shown in The Hoodie 2. It's a very comfortable style without the gathering at the bottom like a sweater.

As for trousers, non-holey jeans do well for just about any situation these days. For dressier functions or work, I'd go with a nice pair of black or navy blue dress pants. If you must have khaki, try to get them without pleats in front as the balloon-factor can override the effect of the pulled together outfit.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 9, 2011)

I am sure Shake does not look like a bum.

But you may want to make sure you have some good basics.

1. Do you have 2 or 3 good quality dress shirts? All cotton, substantial fabric, in white and at least 1 color that compliments your skin tone? (definitely light blue, and perhaps a faint peach or wheat). If not, get them. Go to a big & tall men's store if you must. It will not be cheap, but it will be worth it.

2. Do you have a few nice sweaters in basic colors? Cotton, lambswool, or merino. I wholeheartedly concur with Dr. Marshall's assessment of the banded bottom. Ugh. 

3. Jeans. I do not condone khakis, although a cargo style is nice. Get a few nice washes and a good fit. Invest in a few quality belts, too.

4. Shoes. Tennis shoes are fine, so long as they are clean and in good shape. I just googled men's shoes, and a nice selection of Timberland and Kenneth Cole shoes came up at a decent price. No sandals unless they are flip-flops, but that's just me.


5. Don't be afraid to get a little funky. "Urban" brands like Pelle Pelle, Enyce, Ecko, et al, are very BHM friendly, and incredibly sharp if you *avoid the mega prints* (Keep the logos as small as possible). A nice guayabera or bowling shirt is unbeatable for cool in the summer. 

http://www.shopecko.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=4425795&cp=2441354.4425764 

http://guayaberashirt.com/shop/mens-big-tall-c-40.html?zenid=69stac550t9292lcscdv6d4ad1

http://www.drjays.com/shop/G2-V10912-R340/big--tall.html

Adding a few quality basics to your wardrobe per season is enough, and won't break the bank. Men's clothing tends to not go out of style as quickly, and is often better made and a more solid value. I am going to stop now, because I adore big men, and I adore clothing, and I would go on all night if I could.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't know shit about fashion, but I do believe that if you feel good in it and act like you can pull it off, you can pull it off. 

I also agree with pretty much everything LL said. 

Dress shirts that have multiple uses: Oxford shirts. They're nice and thick, breathable. My favorite type of dress shirt. You can stick them under sweaters nicely, especially charcoal grey sweaters (my favorite, you may have noticed), you can wear them with jeans, or with slacks. 

Also, shoes and socks are a must. You don't have to have crazy designs, but add a little color, just a LITTLE to your socks, it'll make all the difference. 

Also, get a subscription to GQ. I'm serious. They have WONDERFUL fashion advice in there. Tons every month. You don't have to go out and buy a suit, or anything they talk about. But if anything, just take ONE tip out of the whole magazine for the month and it injects a certain . . . je ne sais quoi into your wardrobe. 

I work at a nationwide mortgage company, so everyone wears slacks and shirts and ties, I like adding just a LITTLE something to stand out just a little bit, enough to be noticed, but not a spectacle. 

Good luck.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 9, 2011)

agouderia said:


> - Huge prints on t-shirts are a no-go for any human being above the age of 5 who would like to be taken seriously.



*looks in closet*
*sees a bunch of t-shirts with mega prints*
*pours gasoline on t-shirts*
*lights a match*
*closes closet*


----------



## Zowie (Jan 9, 2011)

Paquito said:


> *looks in closet*
> *sees a bunch of t-shirts with mega prints*
> *pours gasoline on t-shirts*
> *lights a match*
> *closes closet*



She said over the age of 5. You're still good.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 9, 2011)

agouderia said:


> - Huge prints on t-shirts are a no-go for any human being above the age of 5 who would like to be taken seriously.
> 
> -



It makes me laugh that we all have different opinions. 

I wear slacks and buttoned shirts and ties to work everyday, so I purposefully wear shirts with huge prints on them. I'm taken so seriously wardrobe wise at work, that it's nice to relax and wear a green lantern shirt, iron man, bob marley, or anything else I'm feeling. examples: 

work:
I'm not at work in this one, but it was AFTER work.









weekend: (now with huge prints!)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2011)

This is in no way meant as an attack on someone's taste, but rather (Like Hozay mentioned) that we all have different tastes.

Regarding the post above about the inappropriateness of t shirts with big logos, etc... It really depends on where you live, and what you do, as far as what is considered odd.

I bartend in a nightclub, and 98% of my wardrobe is black. 95% of those shirts are band t-shirts (Yes, I own a few button up shirts, but I hardly ever bother with them, other than Jury Duty or the occasional Corporate Party that we host). I am a musician, work in a Nightclub, am an old-school gamer (As in D&D) nerd, and I am 41. My wardrobe is perfectly normal where I live (San Francisco), though I suspect that in, say Ohio or Kansas, I would be labeled a 'Goth' or some such...With the attendant stigma.

I know millionaires who frequent my work (Tech Industry folks) who dress in silly t-shirts and trench-coats, but it is pretty normal here, We (SF)are the great melting pot. Wearing a 3-piece suit (Outside of a Swing Event,where they are looked at and worn with pride), looks seriously out of place, let alone casual shirt-n-tie styling.

That being said, I definitely understand the lady's (aguaderia) love of certain fashion statements on a man. I go weak for particular facets of a girl's appearance, a certain haircut, Sun Dresses...Man, I love Summer, certain hats. 

As to the OP, I think the black shirt mentioned several times is pretty spiffy.

-Uriel


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I bartend in a nightclub, and 98% of my wardrobe is black. 95% of those shirts are band t-shirts (Yes, I own a few button up shirts, but I hardly ever bother with them, other than Jury Duty or the occasional Corporate Party that we host). I am a musician, work in a Nightclub, am an old-school gamer (As in D&D) nerd, and I am 41. My wardrobe is perfectly normal where I live (San Francisco), though I suspect that in, say Ohio or Kansas, I would be labeled a 'Goth' or some such...With the attendant stigma.
> -Uriel



I'm in Ohio, black band shirts are normal around here.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 10, 2011)

My wardrobe consists primarily of black sneakers, blue jeans, a bunch of graphic t-shirts with cool logos or pithy sayings on them, and some zip-up hoodies. Honestly, a zip up hoodie really adds a lot of style to the casual look, IMO.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, ladies! I really like a lot of your suggestions and it helps hearing what you like to see on a guy. 

For the guys, btw, to be honest this isn't really meant to be a generic thread for all BHMs, but specific to me, as I've always felt that most 'big and tall' clothes are woefully bad at being "one size fits all" that don't take into account how different one large body is from another, even if they're in the same "size", so I'm really wanting help to see what will work for my body type. *

Anyways, I guess what prompted this is that, back when I was a grad student and taught classes, I tended to dress up a bit (not formal, but fairly nice "business casual") since I taught or was in my office most days of the week). Since then, working in tech, even though I work in a biz casual environment, I've come to hate having to "dress up" for a job I'm not always thrilled about going to, so I tend to dress down the moment I get home - usually khaki shorts (longer inseam than 'normal') and a t-shirt in summer, jeans/tshirt/hoodie in the fall/winter.

Coupled with that is over time it seemed like t-shirts stopped fitting me right in the neck - neckholes were much larger than I liked, and typically my t-shirts wouldn't lie right with my undershirts, i.e. the neck of the t-shirt would drift off to one side while the undershirt went in the opposite direction. It wasn't until embarassingly recently that I realized that I've been wearing one size too large - I guess they think guys bigger than me all have ginormous heads/necks.

Rambling point aside, this has all combined with what has become a non-existent disaster of a dating life since moving here to Kansas City a couple years ago, which led to a depression that made me care much less about how I dressed.

So yeah, I think my current fashion is much closer to bum-like than I'd like to admit it being. It's not necessarily that I think dressing nicer will finally bring the so-far non-existent FFAs in KC, but at least it'd stop me feeling like I look like some 18 year old frat-boy slob. Plus, for lack of a better term, being a bigger guy I feel like with my body type, wearing t-shirts and whatnot makes me look more immature than if I was thin or athletically built.

At least, that's what's going on in my mind that led to this thread.

Again, thanks for the great suggestions. I think moving away from sneakers as my default 'casual' shoe will help greatly, as will maybe getting some 'nicer' jeans than I normally wear. Shirts are such a hang-up for me. I prefer wearing shirts 'out' rather than 'in' as I feel more mentally comfortable, but at the same time a lot of shirts are either a bit too short or way too long, neither of which looks good on me IMO.

I wish I could hire some of you FFAs as my own personal fashion advisor to take me on shopping trips when I go clothes buying! 

* (I'm really not trying to be an a-hole, but I feel like there's far too much thread-jacking, derailment, etc. of other people's threads that goes on here in the BHM forum. I just find it rude and immature, sorry.)


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 10, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> My wardrobe consists primarily of black sneakers, blue jeans, a bunch of graphic t-shirts with cool logos or pithy sayings on them, and some zip-up hoodies. Honestly, a zip up hoodie really adds a lot of style to the casual look, IMO.


As is mine, although prolly more sports than pithy sayings. Hoodie included.

I guess I feel like, being 32, I should be wearing something a bit more 'mature' than that. Not that it's immature, really...I dunno, I'm just totally ambivalent about my wardrobe and trying to figure out how to change it in a way that's new yet still something I'll be comfortable enough with to embrace.

I guess I worry that women look at me and assume I'm immature or maybe something of a "man-child"/college kid who refuses to grow up. Since my body type isn't really the 'in' thing, I guess I feel like my clothes at least need to be neutral if not nice, rather than feeling like they're only making things worse when it comes to attracting women here in KC.

Obviously I haven't really been able to think this through to a coherent motive/plan, just trying to get feedback and ideas.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 11, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> * (I'm really not trying to be an a-hole, but I feel like there's far too much thread-jacking, derailment, etc. of other people's threads that goes on here in the BHM forum. I just find it rude and immature, sorry.)



Just trying to help and offer some suggestions so you could SEE what you could wear besides a steelers shirt and khaki shorts.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 11, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Just trying to help and offer some suggestions so you could SEE what you could wear besides a steelers shirt and khaki shorts.



I'm sorry that I apparently offended you and Paquito so much.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree with what Lovelocs said and MasterShake there is nothing wrong with wearing you shirt 'Out' if that is how you are more comfortable. I think neatening up is always a good idea, but you don't have to go overboard. I think the most important thing is not to wear an item of clothing to death just because you like it. As soon as something looks faded or tired, its time to change it as that is what makes most men look scruffy. Moving away from sneakers is a very good idea. As a woman my only thought about them is what god awful smell will issue from them when a guy takes them off. You never think that about ordinary shoes.

Just pick things that have simple or classic lines, as they won't date too fast and buy quality. That will not always mean expensive if you shop wisely. Most of all, be yourself and be comfortable in what you wear. That will say far more about who you are to a possible date than being trussed up in something smart that you hate.

Good luck!


----------



## Zowie (Jan 11, 2011)

Not a guy, but my general thought is find a look that you like, and emulate it. Like Jose said, GQmag and others like it are a great idea.

Also, check out the fashion board. Most of it is woman-geared, but you could get some sound advice from people who are REALLY into clothes.


----------



## Tad (Jan 11, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Also, check out the fashion board. Most of it is woman-geared, but you could get some sound advice from people who are REALLY into clothes.



I'll second that. I know I've gotten some good feedback there.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't know shit about fashion. I wear shorts and tshirts every day, year round. But I am now running into a similar problem as you. I need to start looking more professional. Internet searches just repeat these same few tips over and over. 

http://ca.askmen.com/fashion/fashiontip/32_fashion_advice.html

They help a little, but I am still lost. Just need someone fashionable to pick my clothes for me.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2011)

Ha, first off, I didn't mean to single out Ohio or anywhere else 
In my comment. What I meant was that here, people of my age group (36+) don't look odd, even 
Professional ones, dressing in goofy t-shirts etc..,

Anyways, Master Shake, have you seen the Rochester Big and Tall stores? We have one here in SF, they are also scattered across the US. Just Google them. I'm typing from my phone, so no cut-n-paste option, sorry. Nice stuff, geared towards both larger men, and very friendly ( I have a friend who shops their regularly).

-Uriel


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 12, 2011)

Sadly it looks like Illinois has the closest Rochester Big and Tall. 

@Zowie and Tad: thanks for the suggestion. I'll have to wander over there when I get the chance.

@Hozay: I guess I've always ignored mags like GQ because it's always seemed hard finding their kind of clothing in my size, although I guess with the internet that's becoming easier, and even Casual Male has gotten a bit better with selection. I'll definitely have to start browsing some magazines, thanks.

@Geodetic: same boat as you. Most advice columns for bigger clothing seems to focus primarily on hiding it, which I guess is okay advice but doesn't seem as helpful as just focusing on what looks good or not.

I feel like I got lazy in that, it's been easier for me to either dress up (suit and tie) or dress down (old jeans and a t-shirt), because it's so hard to find shirts that fit me well (often too long or short, or the neckhole is too big, etc.). So now I feel like I'm pretty inexperienced with even the basics, because I tended to just kind of ignore anything outside the 'extremes', as it were.

PS: And I do appreciate advice from the BHMs too. I probably failed to make that clear, so please, any other BHMs wanting to chime in, feel free.


----------



## Tad (Jan 12, 2011)

You could always look into custom or semi-custom shirts? I've gotten some nice shirts at a pretty decent price overall, custom cut, from this place: http://www.maxwellsclothiers.com/ 

I don't know if they come anywhere near you (look under their 'visits' tab), or how good they are at fitting BHM (they do OK for me, but not all that big)


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 12, 2011)

Tad said:


> You could always look into custom or semi-custom shirts? I've gotten some nice shirts at a pretty decent price overall, custom cut, from this place: http://www.maxwellsclothiers.com/
> 
> I don't know if they come anywhere near you (look under their 'visits' tab), or how good they are at fitting BHM (they do OK for me, but not all that big)



Nothing near KC, unfortunately. Although I have thought about using tailors in the past. I *believe* the Casual Male stores usually have some sort of setup with a local tailor that you can take your stuff there if you want a better fit or whatever. At least I think I vaguely recall a manager at one of the Omaha stores, or maybe the store down here in Overland Park, telling me that.

I don't know if it helps to "specialize", or at least be more familiar with bigger sizes, or if any old tailor would know how to best fit such sizes. I've been lucky in that suits and suit parts (i.e. dress shirts, coat, pants) tend to fit better than my t-shirts, and with t-shirts I hate the idea of having to get a t-shirt to fit, y'know? (although obviously that's better than wearing an ill-fitting shirt).


----------



## scorpioinco (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had great luck with these guys http://www.kingsizedirect.com/
Just bought some slacks, the fit was awesome and they can custom hem them, i ALWAYS have an issue with pants. Not a bad selection of casual, formal, etc. Theyre cheaper than casual male, better selection IMO as long as you dont mind your stuff being mostly their own label. They are extremely reliable and timely in my experience which is quite a bit ive been ordering from them for years now. Got a leather stadium jacket with a 30% off coupon for ordering from their prior catalog as well as free shipping.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 12, 2011)

I've always liked the options kingsizedirect had (I look at them when I look at Roaman's and Jessica London). Good to know they fit well, too.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 19, 2011)

What type of jewelry do you women like on a man? Is jewelry even something that registers much?

Part of me kinda wants to start wearing a necklace, at least when I dress up, but I've never worn one and am not sure what kind would look good on me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 19, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> What type of jewelry do you women like on a man? Is jewelry even something that registers much?
> 
> Part of me kinda wants to start wearing a necklace, at least when I dress up, but I've never worn one and am not sure what kind would look good on me.


If anything at all...A simple gold chain or link bracelet. That's it.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 20, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> What type of jewelry do you women like on a man? Is jewelry even something that registers much?
> 
> Part of me kinda wants to start wearing a necklace, at least when I dress up, but I've never worn one and am not sure what kind would look good on me.



I kinda think men's jewelry is cheesy. I'm with CP. Keep it low key. (Unless you're a thug, and jewelry is going to be part of your look).

I have seen man who could pull off the occasional ring, though. Also a nice earring. You may want to look into a white metal, silver, or white gold. Even platinum, if you feel really ritzy.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 20, 2011)

I hate jewelery


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 20, 2011)

You only need one ring. *cough*


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 21, 2011)

Something I thought about while in the midst of my daily activities: if you really want to update your look, consider getting new glass frames. Since you wear your glasses every day, it really is a good investment to get the best and most complimentary frames you can. You don't have to go uber-trendy, and in fact, I wouldn't. Just find something nice and updated, and maybe get a spare. Once again, don't be afraid to get a little funky, and have fun.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 21, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> You only need one ring. *cough*



Iseewhatyoudidthere. 

Glasses are a great suggestion, and that kingsizedirect looks like a really nice site.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 21, 2011)

avoid jewelery. period. just dont do it. there's a few specific looks that certain jewelery can work with but in general stay away.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't like agreeing with everyone, but yeah, most men can't pull off jewelry, just because they don't know what they're doing. 

On the other hand, if you do know, it looks amazing.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 21, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> You only need one ring. *cough*



Yeah, this one:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 21, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, this one:



Hahaha! Exactement!


----------

